# Electric magnet from trailer brakes removing iron.



## rusty (Oct 10, 2011)

Left over from trailer project 12 volt dc magnet.

I'm going to affix three of these to a handle with a foot pedal to cut the power which will release the iron.


----------



## darshevo (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh man, a row of those on a device that hung off the back of my forklift would be great for picking up the 'ones that got away' while I was trucking around the drive way. What a great electro mag idea. I bet I have sent 40 of them to the yard in a year on mobile home axles without even thinking about it


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Oct 11, 2011)

I think you need a bigger power supply cable. 8)


----------



## rusty (Dec 11, 2012)

The trailer brake magnet is meant for intermittent use, it gets very hot with extended use. I figure this electric magnet from an auto AC unit will have a better duty cycle.


----------



## Auful (Dec 11, 2012)

rusty said:


> Left over from trailer project 12 volt dc magnet.
> 
> I'm going to affix three of these to a handle with a foot pedal to cut the power which will release the iron.



That's a wonderful idea. How powerful are they? Pictured below is an "orange magnet" used for prospecting; it might work as well because it has a mechanism that separates the magnet from the lower surface, allowing quick release of magnetic items that were originally attracted; and it's portable. It probably isn't as powerful as the voltage-driven magnet, however.


----------

